# 28" SHO Deluxe vs. 24" SHO Platinum?



## McCallGuy (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello folks! I'm new to the forum so I hope this hasn't been beaten to death already. I'm looking to buy my first (brand new) snowblower and have narrowed it down to the above two models.

My question is this: is worth giving up 4" of clearing space for the ergonomic controls, and of course bigger motor? I have a 30' driveway, typical 2-car. It snows 10-12' a year up here... maybe more.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I would go with the 24 SHO in your circumstances. The 369 cc engine would be better able to handle a full bucket of snow than to 306 cc on the delux. In my experience the chute turning feature of the Platinum 24 SHO is very accurate in its placement and locking of the chute and is extremely fast. The difference in bucket width will not make much difference on your driveway, about 2 passes (15 versus 13) if you can do full bucket wide passes which is unlikely. The faster operating speed of the 24 and much bigger engine will make up that difference and the fast chute manipulation will allow the 24 to keep moving at the turns.

Good Luck.


----------



## McCallGuy (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks Town! This is the way I'm looking at it as well. I just wanted a second opinion. My wife will be glad to be done hearing about it. I'm so excited for a machine that's not second-hand off of Craigslist!


----------



## McCallGuy (Sep 24, 2016)

And ordered. 2015 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO - 921038 On it's way. Looking forward to snow!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Excellent! Congrats!


----------

